# We're celebrating



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations! I think ARCH is roughly like an RAE and ARCHX is more like a RACh.


For me I did level 1 with Lily when it was still APDT (eons ago) but decided to focus on AKC since I really only planned to do AKC obedience (no CDSP back then) and I figured it would be easier in terms of rules, travel, etc. to stick to one venue. I know plenty of people who do both venues with great success though.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I did WCRL first because they allowed treats in the ring on stationary exercises (ones where the dog usually ends up sitting at the end). I found it comforting knowing I had food in my pocket and I could use it in the ring. As it turns out I've never fed her in the ring because I was so afraid of making a mistake - treat at the wrong sign and you're disqualified. I found it a good bridge from moving from class with lots of treating - to competing with no treats in AKC obedience.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I am so happy for you! Great job! Off leash does make things more interesting that’s for sure, but you’re a great trainer and you’ve got this. Congratulations. Onward to the next challenge.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Gosh Click - I'm still learning to be a good trainer - i have made so many rookie stupid mistakes in our training and working to fix mistakes. But I really appreciate your saying that because I have learned so much from reading what you have been doing with Noelle. This is the first dog I trained. 

In fact I've learned a lot of the posters here at Poodle Forum. There's something special about sharing with poodle lovers.

And yes onward to the next challenge - the scary Novice in Obedience.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

thanks Zooeysmom


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Novice makes me nervous,too. Noelle and I are starting a new Novice class Thursday and trialing in, gasp, MAY! Aaaaah!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Novice makes me nervous,too. Noelle and I are starting a new Novice class Thursday and trialing in, gasp, MAY! Aaaaah!


We're trialing in April - far too soon...................and even worse in a building where we've never ever been.

I choose it because they only have a single ring. Apparently this club got a bad reputation because they used to have two rings and barely no room to crate the dogs and wait - so people got turned off. Last year they decided to go to a single ring and lots of people don't know this. My friends at this club expect the trial to be quiet since not a lot of people signed up.

I'm actually not expecting to Q - I'm hoping to gain some confidence so when my AKC club has their spring trial that maybe we can Q.

Fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm cheering for you. Let's train hard this month and have fun with our dogs. Ready, set, GO!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations - wishing you much success as you go forward.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks CarolineK and Asta’s Mom.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Training pay off time! I wish I could do it!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thank you Laurel, I know you and Molly would be great if you could do it.


----------

